# Couple questions about foals?



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Hearing the foals heartbeat: You probably won't, there's a LOT of material between you and the foal. I know that by 45 days, I can SEE a heartbeat on the Ultrasound but I've never been able to put my ear to the mare's side or even with a stethoscope, and hear a heartbeat. 

You know, I can't really answer that question with a timeline. Just....one day in the later stages of pregnancy you'll start seeing movement along the mare's side and toward the end, when the baby is really trying to get into position, you can start feeling the kicks. I LOVE going into the barn at night and laying my hands and face on the mare's side and feeling the little beastie kick! 

Vets are now recommending that you hold off on all vaccinations (except for tetanus when they are first born) until they are weaned. Then I give rabies, 6 way (flu, rhino, W, E, V sleeping sickness & tetanus), WNV. 

I've had babies born who need feet done, usually if the dam goes over her due date fairly significantly. Otherwise, I just have the farrier come out and tap their feet with a rasp the next time he comes out to do the herd. They pretty much just need rasped the first 6 months or so and by the time they are ready for a trim they'll be ready. 

I have 2 foals coming in the end of Jan, first of Feb. I'll be there to dry them off and put a heavy Foal Saver blanket on them and they can be double blanketed if need be. I've only had that problem once, foal was born during one of our worst ice storms ever. Poor baby! As for turn out, I like to keep them and mom inside for about 7 days, then give short turn out in a small yard or pasture so they can stretch out and buck a little. After about a month, if the weather is permitting, they'll be out more than in. 

I generally prefer to foal out during April/May but because of futurity competitions, these 2 will be early for me, they're pre-sold. Otherwise, when it's up to me, I wait to breed to make sure I'm not sitting in a cold barn in Jan/Feb! 

Hope that helps.


----------

